# Where to buy gasket for stovetop coffee maker



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

hi,

does anyone know of a source for replacement gaskets ?.

I'm presuming gaskets are fairly generic from one brand to another, and that only the size is the biggest difference.

Have a stainless steel stovetop, marked INOX 18/10.

It is a 2 cup, requiring gasket 65mm external diameter.

Can't even find a UK distributor for the INOX brand, which surprised me a little !.

This was an ebay purchase, hence the need for a new gasket.

Thanks very much for any help


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can pick one p in Italy next week if you want?


----------



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I can pick one p in Italy next week if you want?


Thats very very kind of you Coffeechap. I'll try not to put you out though !

Spares must be available here somewhere, as there are plenty of INOX pots around


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried Algerian Coffee Stores in Old Compton Street?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

INOX means "stainless steel" (French for unoxidisable) and 18/10 is the grade of steel used.

A big store like John Lewis might stock gaskets for the Italian mokka pots, which may fit your pot.


----------



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> INOX means "stainless steel" (French for unoxidisable) and 18/10 is the grade of steel used.
> 
> A big store like John Lewis might stock gaskets for the Italian mokka pots, which may fit your pot.


Thanks very much for the education on INOX and stainless steel.

Good news is that Bialetti gasket fits perfectly.

Thanks everyone for all your help


----------

